# 5 WKS Californian Skunk



## Topflite (Mar 15, 2007)

_*who Will You Like To Taste This Fellows*_


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 16, 2007)

Very nice TopFlite Looks like your on your way to some great smoke. Please update your pictures each week.  Slim


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2007)

*Looking good and i bet your house smells like roadkill with those Skunks growing.   If and when ya get the chance post some closeup shots of them ladies.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 16, 2007)

PM me a bowl when it's done.


----------



## Topflite (Mar 16, 2007)

will update pic each wk, posting closeup, and i'll PM that bowl when its done


----------

